# Kein nvidia-drivers 185.18.14? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wieso gibts den aktuellen Treiber nicht im Tree?

Die 180.x crashen KWin und der 185 läuft sogar mit dem Ebuild vom 180.60 perfekt.

Was also hält den Treiber auf? oO

----------

## AmonAmarth

wenn du den treiber gerade unbedingt brauchst schau mal ins zugaina overlay

gruß

PS: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265238

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> wenn du den treiber gerade unbedingt brauchst schau mal ins zugaina overlay
> 
> gruß
> 
> PS: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265238

 

K.

Den Bugreport hab ich ned gesehen.

Hab nur nach nach ner weile mein "altes" Gentoo geupdatet und germerkt das jeder 180.x Treiber Kwin zum crashen bringt und der 185 geht, jedoch ned im Tree ist.

Da ich den 185.18.14 problemlos mit dem Ebuild vom 180.60 compilieren konnte hab ich mich halt gefragt wieso man nicht den aktuellen Treiber nutzt wenn man mit den anderen und kwin eh nur stress hat.  :Smile: 

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> [....]Die 180.x crashen KWin [....]

 Kommt mir doch bekannt vor...

ab >=kde4.2 kam es hier auch mit eingeschalteten Desktop-Effekte öfter zum Crash von kwin

ich hatte zunächst auch die nvidia Teiber im Visier, doch daran lag es hier nicht, ich hatte noch aus alten Zeiten ein paar Treiber Tweaks in der xorg.conf , zb 

Option   "TripleBuffer" "true"

seit dem deaktivieren dieser läuft Kwin sehr Stabil.

Grafik-Chip ist hier eine nVidia "G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]"

Ich kann also bei Problemen mit kwin nur empfehlen es mal ohne irgendwelche Treiber-Tweaks zu probieren.

MfG

----------

## AWO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   [....]Die 180.x crashen KWin [....] Kommt mir doch bekannt vor...
> 
> ab >=kde4.2 kam es hier auch mit eingeschalteten Desktop-Effekte öfter zum Crash von kwin
> 
> ich hatte zunächst auch die nvidia Teiber im Visier, doch daran lag es hier nicht, ich hatte noch aus alten Zeiten ein paar Treiber Tweaks in der xorg.conf , zb 
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp! Stand bei mir auch noch in der xorg.conf drin. Seitdem stürzt auch mein kwin nicht mehr ab.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß AWO

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   [....]Die 180.x crashen KWin [....] Kommt mir doch bekannt vor...
> 
> ab >=kde4.2 kam es hier auch mit eingeschalteten Desktop-Effekte öfter zum Crash von kwin
> 
> ich hatte zunächst auch die nvidia Teiber im Visier, doch daran lag es hier nicht, ich hatte noch aus alten Zeiten ein paar Treiber Tweaks in der xorg.conf , zb 
> ...

 

Bei mir crasht es permanent egal ob Tweak oder ned.

```
angelus ~ $  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option  "DontZap" "False"

EndSection                           

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"     

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"  

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

    Option "XkbLayout"  "ch"    

EndSection                      

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "PS2-Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"    

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"                                                                                                                                                                                  

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                                                                                              

    Identifier  "USB-Mouse"                                                                                                                                                                                        

    Driver      "mouse"                                                                                                                                                                                            

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"                                                                                                                                                                                  

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"                                                                                                                                                                         

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"                                                                                                                                                                                  

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Section "Monitor"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    Identifier  "Monitor"                                                                                                                                                                                          

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3                                                                                                                                                                                        

    VertRefresh 50-90                                                                                                                                                                                              

    Option "DPMS"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    Option "ReducedBlanking                                                                                                                                                                                        

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Section "Device"                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    Identifier  "EVGA GTX 260 SSC"                                                                                                                                                                                 

    Driver      "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "EVGA GTX 260 SSC"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes       "1900x1200" "1024x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen"

    InputDevice "PS2-Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USB-Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

angelus ~ $
```

Naja, hat sich aber mit dem 185.x erledigt.  :Smile: 

----------

